# "Uptown Girl" Coloured Filly



## lindajones (4 May 2011)

"Uptown Girl "  coloured Filly 4yrs old i think ! by "Update" x "Twist of Fate"   This coloured beauty was sold to Scotland as a 2yr old and then sold again as a 3yr old back to England where i lost touch with her . She won and was placed many times as a yearling and 2yr old at county level . Where is she now ? Would love to know how she was getting on . xx


----------



## jhoward (5 May 2011)

theres an uptown girl thats 4 for sale on this site... http://www.kbfarm.co.uk/allhorse.html

ive googled uptown girl horse uptown girl coloured mare and loads of results came up.


----------



## Cuffey (5 May 2011)

jhoward said:



			theres an uptown girl thats 4 for sale on this site... http://www.kbfarm.co.uk/allhorse.html

Click to expand...

And very nice too!!!


----------



## lindajones (6 May 2011)

My fault ,my web-site and i havent updated it . She is by my stallion  "Update "  and i have lost track of her . And yes she is very beautiful . If i had any clue as to how to load photos onto this forum ,i would put some on of her .!! but i am terrible on the computer ,took me ages to find out how to join the forum at all !! xx


----------



## Noseyparker (8 May 2011)

try registering with photobucket.com them pasting the IMG link here, its quite easy step by step process on it


----------



## tinap (8 May 2011)

Or upload pics to your album then open forum page twice, copy photo link off one page & add into a thread on the other opened page (if that makes sense!- pretty easy when you've done it once!!) Hope you trace your filly, I'm also trying to trace an old 4 legged friend!! xx


----------



## thekookymonster (12 July 2011)

Hi,

Don't know whether you've had any more luck finding your girl, but I went to visit her for sale 2 years ago in Devon...and would have bought her had I not ended up having to pay £2000 for stem cell therapy for my own mare (not covered under her insurance!).  I think I might still have her owner's no. somewhere still from then, although I would imagine she's been sold by now, but don't really want to hand out someone else's no.!  She did advertise her on www.colouredcontacts.co.uk thought so maybe you could contact them, explain the situation and ask them to contact her on your behalf so that she can get back to you!!!!  Long-winded I know but might be safest. 

Good luck - she was a stunning little filly and I bet she's one hell of a competition horse now.


----------

